# 2008 Oak Tree Lodge (picture heavy)



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

TEAM Bullock Outdoors just got home from a couple weeks in Clark, South Dakota with Oak Tree Lodge. Oak Tree Lodge had a Pheasants Forever Youth event the first two days of our stay that we helped guide the kids pheasant hunting and did some filming with the different groups.

Heading into Clark, South Dakota



















Before heading out and chasing longtails the kids warmed up with some trap shooting. (right) Bill - owner of Oak Tree Lodge





































Then it was time to head to the preserve fields.























































Myself and Lucas put on a Waterfowl Seminar for the kids and taught them to call a Goose & Duck call as well as going over decoy spreads, concealment, tips and tactics to hunting honkers.























































There were several different seminars set up for the kids to learn all about hunting.

Barry Threadgold - Manager of Oak Tree Lodge teaching the kids about archery. Barry has had just a little success at archery hunting, below is a picture of his buck he harvested last year (30 point / scored 238 and and eight)



















Brad Vail (right) - Professional Dog Trainer for Oak Tree Lodge teaching the kids about handling mans best friend.










Then it was time for TEAM Bullock Outdoors to do some goose hunting and finish off the early South Dakota honker season. Following the early season was our three day non-resident general season for Ducks and Geese.









































































We also did a little Chicken Chasin of our own.























































Finally I spent about 18 hours in a tree stand waiting for a chance at my first whitetail. This was the first time I have ever done archery hunting and was excited to have a shot at a whitetail with a bow. Early season archery deer hunting it tough due to all of the crops still standing (which most fields are corn and beans). We saw two really nice bucks while out scouting but none from the stands. The only buck I had a shot at was 20 minutes before close at 40 yds. on our last night in South Dakota.

Myself and Barry standing back from this little guy in hopes to make him look bigger (how is it working)?



















TEAM Bullock Outdoors members that made the trip.

Richard Bullock









Rob Rasmussen









Doug Hinkle









James Hinkle









Matt Mahony









Lucas Davis









Marc Dragovich









Myself









www.oaktreefarm.com


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great trip. Thanks for sharing Travis.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

It is always a great time at Oak Tree Lodge, I love South Dakota.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good job guys. Look's like a dream hunt, come true.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Oak Tree is a first class place, I would expect nothing less from an owner who runs setters.  If your looking for a place with all the accomadations, Oak Tree is it!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That looks awesome!! Thanks for sharing!! How are their prices?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

So thats what Marc Dragovich looks like. Always wondered.

Great Pics Travis! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Travis congrats on your first whitetail. looks like a great time and nice job helping the kids out why you where there.Nice work guy. Why to put the hurt on waterfowl and the ring necks.Well done.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! I've always wanted to head up there for a pheasant hunt. Maybe next year!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> That looks awesome!! Thanks for sharing!!


+1


InvaderZim said:


> So thats what Marc Dragovich looks like. Always wondered.


Isn't that they guy in Rocky IV?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the pics. Looks like a great time. Thanks for shaing.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

wow looks like fun. travis are you ready to go to canada yet?


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh yes I am getting caught up and will be ready to hit the road again!


----------

